# FS: Computer Parts



## Geoff

I'm parting out my computer in the hopes of getting a completely new system, not just an upgraded one.  The only thing I plan to keep is the CPU.  So here are the parts im selling:


Sempron 2500+ / Socket 754 - *$25 shipped *($50 shipped with mobo)
Pentium 4 2.2Ghz / Socket 478 - *SOLD!*

Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic / PCI / Software+Manuals included / LIKE NEW- *$80 shipped
*Creative AudigySE 7.1 / PCI - *$20 shipped*

Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M / Socket 754 / Micro ATX / LIKE NEW -* $30 shipped*
Biostar P4VMA-M / Socket 478 / Micro ATX / AGP - *SOLD!*
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA / LGA775 / ATX / AGP+PCI-E / DDR+DDR2 / C2D Support / LIKE NEW -* $45 shipped*

ATI x850PRO unlocked to an x850XT PE / 16pp / 256MB / AGP - *$110 shipped
*nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - *SOLD!

* Hitachi Deskstar Hard Drive / 160GB / SATA 3.0Gbps / 8MB Cache / LIKE NEW- *$55 shipped

*2x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - *SOLD!

* Hipro 500W / 20+/-4 Pin / 2x PCI-E / +12V1@20A, +12V2@20A - *$20+ $5 S&H
*Generic PSU's 450W and 400W - *$10 + $5 S&H

*Serious Sam II PC Game / DVD / BRAND NEW w/ Key - *$25*
HP iPaq Rx3115 Pocket PC / 64MB RAM / Windows Mobile 2003 SE / WiFi / Includes cables, documentation, original packaging / LIKE NEW - *$190 shipped*



Everything here with the exception of the Sempron, Pentium 4, FX5600, and generic PSU's are in excellent condition, most of them being only a couple months old.  I can give detailed info on each item if you would like.


----------



## Emperor_nero

I might be interested in the P4 and mobo combo, do you have any more   details on the mobo? And does it come with heatsink\fan?


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> I might be interested in the P4 and mobo combo, do you have any more   details on the mobo? And does it come with heatsink\fan?



Specs on that motherboard can be found here: http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=p4vma-m

and yes, I can include the HSF with that if you would like.


----------



## Emperor_nero

OK now I’m very interested do you have PayPal? I will think about it over night and get back to you tomorrow, ok?

 EDIT: BTW what's the condition  of them? I assume they work?


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> OK now I’m very interested do you have PayPal? I will think about it over night and get back to you tomorrow, ok?



Yes I have PayPal.

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## lovely?

hey i will be interseted in the sound card in the better part of a month. will you still have it for sale 20$ shipped? 

and one question. i am getting a 5.1 system along with it, will it work with the 7.1 card?


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> hey i will be interseted in the sound card in the better part of a month. will you still have it for sale 20$ shipped?
> 
> and one question. i am getting a 5.1 system along with it, will it work with the 7.1 card?



If no one buys it by then, yes I will.

And a 5.1 system will work great with it, I used to use my 5.1 z-5300's with it before getting the X-Fi.


----------



## Emperor_nero

BTW what's the condition  of the P4 and mobo combo? I assume they work?
Also do you happen to have the micro ATX case?


----------



## Lanther

PM sent


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> BTW what's the condition  of the P4 and mobo combo? I assume they work?
> Also do you happen to have the micro ATX case?



I bought the P4 2.2 and Mobo from another person on this forum a few months ago, so I can't say for sure how he treated them, but I think it was just used in a PC and not moved around or overclocked alot.

And yes they both work, I used to use them in my desktop before buying a C2D.  Unfortunetly however I don't have a Micro-ATX case... but I do have an ATX case.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ok great, are you willing to sell the ATX case and if so would it work with a micro ATX MOBO?


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> Ok great, are you willing to sell the ATX case and if so would it work with a micro ATX MOBO?



This is the case I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811156179

I used the same mobo and CPU in this case, so I know everything works.  However If I shipped out a case it would raise the shipping charge around $20, and I would probably sell the case for around $25, so it may be a bit more expensive then you were looking for.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ok thanks, I would like to go ahead and get the P4 and MOBO combo and forget the ATX case. I’m new to this so do you want to PM me with the details of closing this deal? 



Thanks


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> Ok thanks, I would like to go ahead and get the P4 and MOBO combo and forget the ATX case. I’m new to this so do you want to PM me with the details of closing this deal?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just send me a PM with the info where you want the items shipped, a quick description of exactly what you want, and then i'll send you a PM back with how to go from there.


----------



## Emperor_nero

PM sent.


----------



## Geoff

The P4 2.2 and Biostar Mobo are now gone, sorry to those who wanted it as well.


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-];499581 said:
			
		

> ATI x850XT PE / 256MB / AGP - *$120 shipped
> *nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - *$30 shipped
> *x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - *$55 shipped ($30 each)*



hmm... im interested in that and your case


----------



## fade2green514

how about that x-fi soundcard, that looks pretty sweet. lol i dont know why you would want to get rid of it... but sure... lol

you finally gonna make the transition to pci-e huh? lol
hey ill sell you mine for $160 lol
runs nice and cool @ 36C in my sweeeet case lol
little dusty, and amazing card though lol


----------



## ShadoWing

what brand is that ram?  also, looking for any trades?


----------



## Saurian

[-0MEGA-];499581 said:
			
		

> ATI x850XT PE / 256MB / AGP - *$120 shipped
> 
> *


*

I thought that this was a flashed x850XT something or other, but you make no mention of it in a post trying to sell it. Am I mistaken, then?*


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> hmm... im interested in that and your case


I have someone interested in the memory, i'll get back to you if he decides not to get it.



fade2green514 said:


> how about that x-fi soundcard, that looks pretty sweet. lol i dont know why you would want to get rid of it... but sure...


I was looking at upgrading to the X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS 



ShadoWing said:


> what brand is that ram?  also, looking for any trades?


They're both generic value RAM, and they both have a CL of 2.5 when running at DDR400 speeds.



Saurian said:


> I thought that this was a flashed x850XT something or other, but you make no mention of it in a post trying to sell it. Am I mistaken, then?


My bad, I forgot to mention that 

*The x850XT PE is actually a flashed x850PRO, which is successfully unlocked to 16pp, and higher clocks.  Even for an x850PRO, the price is a good deal.  And I can try to flash it back to an x850PRO if you would like.*


----------



## Geoff

Ok, so heres a quick overview of whats left:

Sempron 2500+ / Socket 754 - *$30 shipped *($50 shipped with mobo)

Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic / PCI / Software+Manuals included / LIKE NEW- *$80 shipped
*Creative AudigySE 7.1 / PCI - *$20 shipped*

Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M / Socket 754 / Micro ATX / LIKE NEW -* $30 shipped*
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA / LGA775 / ATX / AGP+PCI-E / DDR+DDR2 / C2D Support / LIKE NEW -* $50 shipped*

ATI x850PRO flashed to x850XT PE / 16pp / AGP - *$120 shipped
*nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - *$30 shipped

* Hitachi Deskstar Hard Drive / 160GB / SATA 3.0Gbps / 8MB Cache / LIKE NEW- *$55 shipped

*2x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - *$55 shipped ($30 each)

* Hipro 500W / 20+/-4 Pin / 2x PCI-E / +12V1@20A, +12V2@20A - *$20+ $5 S&H
*Generic PSU's 450W and 400W - *$10 + $5 S&H

*HP iPaq Rx3115 Pocket PC / 64MB RAM / Windows Mobile 2003 SE / WiFi / Includes cables, documentation, original packaging / LIKE NEW - *$195 shipped*


----------



## Jet

So you are saying $160 for the following items shipped?

Sempron 2500+ / Socket 754 - $30 shipped ($50 shipped with mobo)
Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M / Socket 754 / Micro ATX / LIKE NEW - $30 shipped
nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - $30 shipped
2x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - $55 shipped ($30 each)
Hipro 500W / 20+/-4 Pin / 2x PCI-E / +12V1@20A, +12V2@20A - $20+ $5 S&


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> So you are saying $160 for the following items shipped?
> 
> Sempron 2500+ / Socket 754 - $30 shipped ($50 shipped with mobo)
> Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M / Socket 754 / Micro ATX / LIKE NEW - $30 shipped
> nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - $30 shipped
> 2x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - $55 shipped ($30 each)
> Hipro 500W / 20+/-4 Pin / 2x PCI-E / +12V1@20A, +12V2@20A - $20+ $5 S&



Yup, $160 for all that shipped.

You interested?


----------



## Saurian

I want the ram. Do you use Paypal?

Edit: HFS! I just noticed your signature..you got rid of that dirty bird Asrock didn't ya! Nice choice..did those other components all arrive already? that looks like you'll be having fun.


----------



## Geoff

Saurian said:


> I want the ram. Do you use Paypal?
> 
> Edit: HFS! I just noticed your signature..you got rid of that dirty bird Asrock didn't ya! Nice choice..did those other components all arrive already? that looks like you'll be having fun.



Yes I use PayPal, and if I dont hear back from the Jet or the other guy tonight, it's yours 

Yup, but this motherboard cost me $240  
I ordered it last night, so it should be here on Wednesday!  Does anyone else on this forum have a G80 yet?


----------



## Saurian

I think a couple of other guys do. 

I want the ram. Bahhh!

Good news is...I have my 20.1 now. Bad news is..Windows driver won't let me display at 1680x1050. Son of a....Downloading new forcware now. 

I want to knwo what you can OC to, you using an aftermarket cooler? I want to know if the E6300 can handle a 1333 FSB and clock like a demon.   I am wanting to get the 650i chipset


----------



## Geoff

Saurian said:


> I think a couple of other guys do.
> 
> I want the ram. Bahhh!
> 
> Good news is...I have my 20.1 now. Bad news is..Windows driver won't let me display at 1680x1050. Son of a....



Thats too bad...

I think your the only one whos really really interested in the RAM, so when I get back from class tonight (~9PM EST), i'll let you know if it's yours or if someone else got it first.

*And a note to the other people who wanted this, if you could send me a PM by tonight, otherwise it may be sold to Saurian.


----------



## Saurian

Haha I've needed RAM all school year. My current ram fails memtest after a while, though only sometimes does it fail. I don't know what its deal is, I just know that I want it out, adn I want at least a gig for this computer. I plan on rebuilding my computer (as I've mentioned in several other threads), and this computer will be a lonely folding computer sitting next to my desk after I get the other core components and such. 

Oh yeah...20.1" of monitor is nnniiiccceee.


----------



## Geoff

Jet decided not to purchase the items, so:

Saurian, you can buy the RAM
Spacedude, the FX5600 is yours
Ku-sama, you can buy the items except the FX5600 and RAM.


----------



## Saurian

Please PM me your paypal and I will get that to you tonight if I'm still awake. I took a cold pill about an hour ago, my nose is tingling, adn I'll likely fall asleep in a half hour and be ice cold...so if you can beat the cold pill then . Otherwise, I will certainly send you payment tomorrow afternoon. 

Thanks Jet.


----------



## Geoff

Saurian said:


> Please PM me your paypal and I will get that to you tonight if I'm still awake. I took a cold pill about an hour ago, my nose is tingling, adn I'll likely fall asleep in a half hour and be ice cold...so if you can beat the cold pill then . Otherwise, I will certainly send you payment tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Thanks Jet.



lol.  So do you want both 512MB sticks for $55 shipped?


----------



## Saurian

Yeah. 

Not that I care, and I'm commited to buying them, but what brand are these? You've stated speed and latency, but not brand. I don't care, for 55 bucks I'll take a gig of ram that uncle McGyver fabricated from aluminum foil, copper wire, and a gryo sandwhich.


----------



## Geoff

I bought them from Newegg, I can see one of them, which is Ampo.  I can't read the label on the other stick though, lol.

I'll run memtest for a bit on it to make sure they work great


----------



## Geoff

So far it's at 128% with no errors 

I'll let it run a bit longer just to make sure that the memory is error-free.


----------



## Geoff

Heres an updated list with some new lower prices:


Sempron 2500+ / Socket 754 - *$25 shipped *($50 shipped with mobo)
Pentium 4 2.2Ghz / Socket 478 - *SOLD!*

Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic / PCI / Software+Manuals included / LIKE NEW- *$80 shipped
*Creative AudigySE 7.1 / PCI - *$20 shipped*

Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M / Socket 754 / Micro ATX / LIKE NEW -* $30 shipped*
Biostar P4VMA-M / Socket 478 / Micro ATX / AGP - *SOLD!*
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA / LGA775 / ATX / AGP+PCI-E / DDR+DDR2 / C2D Support / LIKE NEW -* $45 shipped*

ATI x850PRO unlocked to an x850XT PE / 16pp / 256MB / AGP - *$110 shipped
*nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - *SOLD!

* Hitachi Deskstar Hard Drive / 160GB / SATA 3.0Gbps / 8MB Cache / LIKE NEW- *$55 shipped

*2x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - *SOLD!* Hipro 500W / 20+/-4 Pin / 2x PCI-E / +12V1@20A, +12V2@20A - *$20+ $5 S&H
*Generic PSU's 450W and 400W - *$10 + $5 S&H

*HP iPaq Rx3115 Pocket PC / 64MB RAM / Windows Mobile 2003 SE / WiFi / Includes cables, documentation, original packaging / LIKE NEW - *$190 shipped*


----------



## holyjunk

How does the sempron stack up to my current cpu?


----------



## Geoff

holyjunk said:


> How does the sempron stack up to my current cpu?



Well I had a P4 2.2 with my x850XT PE, and I couldnt play Flatout2 or CSS very well (probably around 30-40fps).  Then I got the Sempron 2500+ and new mobo and I was able to play Flatout 2 at 60fps, and I could play CSS maxed out around 50-100fps.  So ya, it's much, much better in games then your P4 1.5.


----------



## Geoff

Saurian, still interested in the RAM?


----------



## Saurian

I've just been waiting for you to PM me with a paypal address.


----------



## Geoff

Saurian said:


> I've just been waiting for you to PM me with a paypal address.



Ohhhh ok, PM sent


----------



## fade2green514

omega i hate you. YOU GOT AN 8800gts??
im going to buy the gtx you know, just to outdo you.
just kidding lol
got a new cpu clock for us to admire yet?


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> omega i hate you. YOU GOT AN 8800gts??
> im going to buy the gtx you know, just to outdo you.
> just kidding lol
> got a new cpu clock for us to admire yet?



Once I get my mobo today i'll be overclocking and benchmarking


----------



## spacedude89

I'm very interested in the ASRock 775Dual-VSTA, If I get a paycheck this week Ill likely pick it up.


----------



## Geoff

Sweet!  I'll hold it for you.


----------



## Saurian

Payment sent on the Ram. Looking forward to seeing those benchmarks, and seeing how far you can overclock that E6300.


----------



## noob101

I will take the x-fi sound card if you can take $65 shipped..as newegg has it brand new after rebate for $72.99 shipped..


----------



## Emperor_nero

noob101 said:


> I will take the x-fi sound card if you can take $65 shipped..as newegg has it brand new after rebate for $72.99 shipped..



You need at least 100 posts to post in the Computer Equipment For Sale Section.


----------



## Ku-sama

no you don't, you need 100 to make a thread here...


----------



## Geoff

noob101 said:


> I will take the x-fi sound card if you can take $65 shipped..as newegg has it brand new after rebate for $72.99 shipped..



Sorry, I paid $100 for it and I don't feel like parting with it for under $80.  Besides, on newegg thats with a mail-in rebate, and it's not going on for much longer.


----------



## noob101

ok np thanks anyways..


----------



## Geoff

Bump 


Sempron 2500+ / Socket 754 - *$25 shipped *($50 shipped with mobo)
Pentium 4 2.2Ghz / Socket 478 - *SOLD!*

Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic / PCI / Software+Manuals included / LIKE NEW- *$80 shipped
*Creative AudigySE 7.1 / PCI - *$20 shipped*

Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M / Socket 754 / Micro ATX / LIKE NEW -* $30 shipped*
Biostar P4VMA-M / Socket 478 / Micro ATX / AGP - *SOLD!*
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA / LGA775 / ATX / AGP+PCI-E / DDR+DDR2 / C2D Support / LIKE NEW -* $45 shipped*

ATI x850PRO unlocked to an x850XT PE / 16pp / 256MB / AGP - *$110 shipped
*nVidia FX5600 / 128MB / AGP / Copper aftermarket HSF - *SOLD!

* Hitachi Deskstar Hard Drive / 160GB / SATA 3.0Gbps / 8MB Cache / LIKE NEW- *$55 shipped

*2x 512MB DDR400 / CL2.5 / PC3200 - *SOLD!

* Hipro 500W / 20+/-4 Pin / 2x PCI-E / +12V1@20A, +12V2@20A - *$20+ $5 S&H
*Generic PSU's 450W and 400W - *$10 + $5 S&H
*Serious Sam II PC Game / DVD / BRAND NEW w/ Key - *$25*
HP iPaq Rx3115 Pocket PC / 64MB RAM / Windows Mobile 2003 SE / WiFi / Includes cables, documentation, original packaging / LIKE NEW - *$190 shipped*


----------



## Saurian

Did you get the RAM shipped out last week?


----------



## Geoff

Saurian said:


> Did you get the RAM shipped out last week?



Yes I did, it should be there today or tomorrow.


----------



## SFG99

I am highly interested in the ATI graphics card, but my rig might need a few more componants to run the card nicely.  What is a good psu for that particular card? Also, being unlocked does that void the warranty on the card??


----------



## Ku-sama

I'm interested in the PSU


----------



## Geoff

SFG99 said:


> I am highly interested in the ATI graphics card, but my rig might need a few more componants to run the card nicely.  What is a good psu for that particular card? Also, being unlocked does that void the warranty on the card??


The PSU i'm also selling ran the card great.



Ku-sama said:


> I'm interested in the PSU


Sorry, but that wont handle your dual R600's too well


----------



## Saurian

[-0MEGA-];510575 said:
			
		

> The PSU i'm also selling ran the card great.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that wont handle your dual R600's too well



 

I'll check my box for a pink slip to pick up the package.


----------



## JohnDoH!

I noticed that the ddr ram that omega was selling has CL2.5 written on it. I was wondering if you could possibly tell me what that is.


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-];510575 said:
			
		

> Sorry, but that wont handle your dual R600's too well



It's for Michelle's computer, her PSU is stuttering


----------



## Geoff

JohnDoH! said:


> I noticed that the ddr ram that omega was selling has CL2.5 written on it. I was wondering if you could possibly tell me what that is.


It's part of the timings of the RAM.  I can't explain it to well, but if you would like to find out more, start a thread on it.



Ku-sama said:


> It's for Michelle's computer, her PSU is stuttering


If you're really interested, send me a PM.


----------



## Ku-sama

$25 shipped, correct?


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> $25 shipped, correct?



Correct, $25 shipped.


----------



## Saurian

Received the package today. It actually came on Monday. Let me just say for those who haven't bought from him before - AWESOME. The ram came in his Patroit memory case from his recent rebuild, then inside of bubblewrap, inside of a parcel package, inside of a box. Quite secure if you ask me! Must have spent like 8 or 9 bucks on shipping it, box and shipping included.


----------



## Geoff

Saurian said:


> Received the package today. It actually came on Monday. Let me just say for those who haven't bought from him before - AWESOME. The ram came in his Patroit memory case from his recent rebuild, then inside of bubblewrap, inside of a parcel package, inside of a box. Quite secure if you ask me! Must have spent like 8 or 9 bucks on shipping it, box and shipping included.



I always take pride when I ship things out, dont want them to get damaged 

And ya, I used the same packaging the RAM for my new build came in


----------



## Saurian

It was a good idea!

I installed it in all of about 20 seconds, my Vista score on ram went from 2.9 (512MB) to 4.1 (1GB). As Borat would say.....NNnnnniiiccceeee. 

Thank you much!


----------



## SirKenin

Omega, are you negotiable on that VGA and HDD at all?  Including shipping?

There's a possibility I might take both, but I need your bottom line on each with shipping, and the bottom line on both together, also with shipping.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Omega, are you negotiable on that VGA and HDD at all?  Including shipping?
> 
> There's a possibility I might take both, but I need your bottom line on each with shipping, and the bottom line on both together, also with shipping.



The VGA is on ebay, so you would need to bid on that.  I dont want to go much if any lower on the hard drive, but if you buy both we can work something out.


----------



## SirKenin

Hmm. I won't deal with Ebay at all.  Just one of my principles.  I'll go check it out though...  Maybe I can make an offer in here and if it's acceptable I can post the bid there and you can close the auction.  Or, wait and see if the bidding goes higher.  It's not a must have for me, but for the right price I'm interested.  As for the HDD, I'm a wee bit leary on it because Hitachi has had a coloured past, but nonetheless for the right deal it would be good to grab and throw into one of my machines.

I'll head over to Ebay and see what's up first.


----------



## SirKenin

How do you ship?  Air, ground or courier?  And will you ship to Canada?  I believe the Post Office repaired both snowmobiles.

I looked at the price of new X850 Pros and I am prepared to make an offer.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Hmm. I won't deal with Ebay at all.  Just one of my principles.  I'll go check it out though...  Maybe I can make an offer in here and if it's acceptable I can post the bid there and you can close the auction.  Or, wait and see if the bidding goes higher.  It's not a must have for me, but for the right price I'm interested.  As for the HDD, I'm a wee bit leary on it because Hitachi has had a coloured past, but nonetheless for the right deal it would be good to grab and throw into one of my machines.
> 
> I'll head over to Ebay and see what's up first.


Why dont you deal with eBay?  You know it's be whos selling it, you dont have to worry about getting scammed.



SirKenin said:


> How do you ship?  Air, ground or courier?  And will you ship to Canada?  I believe the Post Office repaired both snowmobiles.
> 
> I looked at the price of new X850 Pros and I am prepared to make an offer.


I normally ship USPS Priority.  I dont know the fees for Canada yet, so i'm not sure, but im guessing USPS Global Priority.  I'll look into it for you.


----------



## SirKenin

[-0MEGA-];521114 said:
			
		

> Why dont you deal with eBay?  You know it's be whos selling it, you dont have to worry about getting scammed.
> 
> 
> I normally ship USPS Priority.  I dont know the fees for Canada yet, so i'm not sure, but im guessing USPS Global Priority.  I'll look into it for you.



Sounds good.  Me and Ebay have issues.  I dunno.  As far as USPS, you'd be shipping to L4N 1T1 if that helps you at all.


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-];511216 said:
			
		

> It's part of the timings of the RAM.  I can't explain it to well, but if you would like to find out more, start a thread on it.



basically CAS latency does effect gaming by a few fps here and there. its a latency, sort of like a lookup time for a hard drive...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_latency

the memory runs more stable at a higher latency and a lower frequency, but runs faster at a lower latency and a higher frequency.
you can look at latencies as waiting times, only in nanoseconds. the less time you wait, the more time you have to send bytes of information.


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> basically CAS latency does effect gaming by a few fps here and there. its a latency, sort of like a lookup time for a hard drive...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_latency
> 
> the memory runs more stable at a higher latency and a lower frequency, but runs faster at a lower latency and a higher frequency.
> you can look at latencies as waiting times, only in nanoseconds. the less time you wait, the more time you have to send bytes of information.



I know what it is, I was saying I cant explain it very well.  And why are you quoting something so many pages back?


----------



## SirKenin

What did you find out Omega?


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> What did you find out Omega?



USPS said it would be about $25 to ship to Canada via USPS Global Express (3-5 days).  Thats for both the video card and hard drive.


----------



## SirKenin

Well, if you accept Mastercard I'm willing to take that VGA off your hands.   I found a buy it now one brand new on Ebay for $129.00.  That's the ATi version.

I'll offer $90USD shipped for it if you're interested.  I think I'll hold off on the HDD idea.  I'm still a little leary on Hitachi.  Let me see what kind of bullshit WD puts me through for RMAing this piece of crap I have now and then I'll take it from there, because I'll need another one to replace it.

If you don't accept plastic let me know and I'll see about a US money order.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Well, if you accept Mastercard I'm willing to take that VGA off your hands.   I found a buy it now one brand new on Ebay for $129.00.  That's the ATi version.
> 
> I'll offer $90USD shipped for it if you're interested.  I think I'll hold off on the HDD idea.  I'm still a little leary on Hitachi.  Let me see what kind of bullshit WD puts me through for RMAing this piece of crap I have now and then I'll take it from there, because I'll need another one to replace it.
> 
> If you don't accept plastic let me know and I'll see about a US money order.


Would you be able to buy it via eBay?  Because I already have it listed there and it looks like the sale is going to be very good.


----------



## SirKenin

I really don't feel comfortable with Ebay.  Let me think about that one today, ok?  It's nothing against you...  Just a personal grudge against that system.  Not your fault.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> I really don't feel comfortable with Ebay.  Let me think about that one today, ok?  It's nothing against you...  Just a personal grudge against that system.  Not your fault.



I wish I could just take it off, but then I have fees and such I would still need to pay.  It's already going for $51 on ebay with over a day left and 31 watchers, so I'll keep it on there.

But if the buyer decides not to pay or something, (like the last several buyers), then i'll let you know.


----------



## SirKenin

Well..  I'm pondering it as I'm surfing the forums.  What I might do is put in a maximum bid and give you my username with the understanding that that bid includes shipping..  One possibility.  Ugh.  Ebay.. grrrrr.  I wouldn't mind the card, although I don't really need it because I found my 9800 Pro last night and that's all I really need in that other computer..  But whatever.  That x850 would be pretty darn quick for an AGP card.


----------



## jp198780

the card is deffinately gonna sell 4 more than $51, im gonna say about $210..


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> the card is deffinately gonna sell 4 more than $51, im gonna say about $210..



Deffinetly not that high, i was thinking it would sell for around $100-$130, since the x850XT PE's i've priced there have been around $175.


----------



## SirKenin

That would be great if it was in fact an x850 XT PE, but it's not. Anyone can go buy an x850 Pro for $130 brand new (the ATi version) and unlock it themselves. That was the way I was looking at it anyways. It's still an x850 Pro no matter how you look at it, right? 

However, Ebay can produce some surprising results for computer parts.  I've seen people pay more than it's worth new, just so they can say they've won an auction.  So you never know, it could easily demand top dollar.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> That would be great if it was in fact an x850 XT PE, but it's not. Anyone can go buy an x850 Pro for $130 brand new (the ATi version) and unlock it themselves. That was the way I was looking at it anyways. It's still an x850 Pro no matter how you look at it, right?
> 
> However, Ebay can produce some surprising results for computer parts.  I've seen people pay more than it's worth new, just so they can say they've won an auction.  So you never know, it could easily demand top dollar.



It's more then an x850PRO, because its actually performing exactly the same as an x850XT PE now.  And besides, its not a guarantee that you can get it to unlock.  Many people here have the same card but never could get it unlocked.


----------



## jp198780

[-0MEGA-];522935 said:
			
		

> Deffinetly not that high, i was thinking it would sell for around $100-$130, since the x850XT PE's i've priced there have been around $175.



we'll see ....

people on ebay just dont quit, if they want it bad enough, they'll keep bidding...


and why is SirKenin banned?


----------



## Yo-Yo

I might be interested in the power supply, I will have to see if my new graphics card will work with my current ps.


----------



## dragon2309

jp198780 said:


> and why is SirKenin banned?


This won't be discussed on an open forum. The details regarding the banning of a member are private until said otherwise by the powers that be

Back on topic please

dragon2309


----------



## Geoff

dragon2309 said:


> This won't be discussed on an open forum. The details regarding the banning of a member are private until said otherwise by the powers that be
> 
> Back on topic please
> 
> dragon2309



Yes, back on topic of buying my parts


----------



## Geoff

Woot!  The x850XT PE is up to $116 

EDIT:  $147


----------



## Geoff

Wow!  It sold for $189!  And to think i was selling it here for $110, and possibly to SirKenin for $90


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];524635 said:
			
		

> Wow!  It sold for $189!  And to think i was selling it here for $110, and possibly to SirKenin for $90



Wow, lol. How much did you pay for it new?


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Wow, lol. How much did you pay for it new?



I bought it as an open box x850PRO several months ago for $150


----------



## jp198780

what did i tell u omega? i said $210, and u didnt believe me ...


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> what did i tell u omega? i said $210, and u didnt believe me ...



I think I said $175


----------

